# best wet look wax



## bondidj (May 24, 2009)

I use autogylm liquid wax at moment with sealant Is there better products that give a really good wet look


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Odk glamour is my choice in the summer, £15 for a 50ml pot

Depending how far your budget will stretch of course


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The holy grail of paint finish... never found it to be honest.

Good prep say getting out as many swirls etc, some use glazes etc in the hunt for the wet look, consensus seams to be the oilier the more glossy makes sense.

Always found different waxes much of a muchness all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd recommend Obsession Pheanna, excellent gloss and only £15 for a sample


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

It's all in the preparation.....You need to get the preparation done first.....wash; remove all contaminants; clay; paint cleanser; polish/sealant and then any wax would look good.
I can't tell the difference between a £120 wax and one at £30 in fact sometime the latter gives the better appearance.
Every time I put BH Finis on my lava grey pearl effect I'm blown away with it!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's not about the price, but if you use a very oily show wax and can't see a difference to a hard durable winter wax there's something wrong imo

Not saying the prep makes no difference because it does but wax does make a difference


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

What would the junkman say about this lol polish your paint to get to shineville and then use wax to protect your shine, (as it won't change the look)


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> What would the junkman say about this lol polish your paint to get to shineville and then use wax to protect your shine, (as it won't change the look)


Yeah but junk man also talks a lot of junk so I'd take a lot of what he says with a pinch of salt

Yes wax is to protect the finish but it's also to get even more from the paint than already achieved through polishing


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> What would the junkman say)


He would say....'technique trumps product'".....lol


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Prep is key I agree but different waxes give different looks. Raceglaze 55 is a very deep glossy look and I love it. Fusso dark gives a very clinical cling film wrap look . But the daddy of wetness is Odk glamour. I put 2 coats on last week and my car looks like it's got a glass coating on it. My car is gunmetal grey and Odk suits it but my wife's car is dark blue and fusso dark looks the best.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd go with Dans glamour. ODK. LOVE IT!


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

Mikej857 said:


> I'd recommend Obsession Pheanna, excellent gloss and only £15 for a sample


agree totally with the above,super easy in use & leaves a stunning finish.def worth a punt.:thumb:


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax gives a decent finish:-


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

turbosnoop said:


> What would the junkman say about this lol polish your paint to get to shineville and then use wax to protect your shine, (as it won't change the look)


I'd get banned for my thoughts on anything that comes out of that guys mouth :thumb:

Especially on this particular subject.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

turbosnoop said:


> What would the junkman say about this lol polish your paint to get to shineville and then use wax to protect your shine, (as it won't change the look)


but he doesn't use a wax or sealant, his favorite lsp is midnight express which is an AIO :doublesho.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

camerashy said:


> He would say....'technique trumps product'".....lol


Its a good job as he doesn't have a clue about the products:wall:.IMO of course


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

glamour is real nice and obsession phaenna gives a very wet look to the paint,also cheap is dodo rubbish boys wax very nice finish


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Alex L said:


> I'd get banned for my thoughts on anything that comes out of that guys mouth :thumb:
> 
> Especially on this particular subject.


:lol::lol::lol: I would never of guest that


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

WO-WO said:


> Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax gives a decent finish:-


is that the original or the new one?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Vics red is a brilliant wax and less than £20


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

cheekymonkey said:


> :lol::lol::lol: I would never of guest that


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Kimo said:


> Yeah but junk man also talks a lot of junk so I'd take a lot of what he says with a pinch of salt.


Would you like to be SPECIFIC with all this said "junk" that I supposedly speak? Second, where are YOUR threads that show you doing anything from start to finish that prove you remotely have a clue about anything detailing related?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dont get it junkman, how would the fact that Kimo has or has not done previous threads make any diffrence to what you say and do


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> Dont get it junkman, how would the fact that Kimo has or has not done previous threads make any diffrence to what you say and do


Did I direct any questions to you? No I didn't.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

just wondered why other people doing threads is so important to you,like its the be all and end all


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

everyone should try csp's t1 show wax £75 for 200ml very easy to use


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> just wondered why other people doing threads is so important to you,like its the be all and end all


You're not wondering anything, you're trolling. Just as you have done in plenty of my threads and threads with my name being mentioned. Anyone can do a simple search and easily see this so don't try and pretend like you are doing anything other than trolling. This ain't my first day on the Internet and there are plenty of long time members here who can attest to your practices.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Junkman2008 said:


> You're not wondering anything, you're trolling. Just as you have done in plenty of my threads and threads with my name being mentioned. Anyone can do a simple search and easily see this so don't try and pretend like you are doing anything other than trolling. This ain't my first day on the Internet and there are plenty of long time members here who can attest to your practices.


you can think what you like and you do more then enough of that so call trolling yourself plenty threads where members having a discussion on wax or other products,Again on this thread you have given no help to the op at all. but that still doesn't answer why its so important to you?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

khurum6392 said:


> everyone should try csp's t1 show wax £75 for 200ml very easy to use


got a link?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

I bought a 50ml sample of ODK glamour & used it for the first last week. I would highly recommend , great wax with a superb finish & it smells magic. I will def buy a 200ml pop next time


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Junkman2008 said:


> Would you like to be SPECIFIC with all this said "junk" that I supposedly speak? Second, where are YOUR threads that show you doing anything from start to finish that prove you remotely have a clue about anything detailing related?


I take it seeing as you're very in active on here and having not been on for 3 months that someone was kind enough to message you and say someone disagrees with you?

When I catch the time I'll watch all of your videos over and bullet point what I don't like yeah?

Blimey cheekymonkey is agreeing with me and the guy hates me so that's got to speak volumes in itself :lol:

Oh and I don't have any clue about detailing so no point me posting threads up and giving incorrect information to others, id rather keep it to myself


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Only 2 posts to mention trolling, must be a record! :lol:

In all seriousness though, by your logic I can think of two members here who hardly post yet they have more skill, knowledge, humility, mangnamity and respect than you or I can ever dream of. So please just chill and except everyone has different opinions to yours and it doesn't make their thoughts any less valid than yours !


----------



## Juke 360 (May 25, 2007)

I use Chemical Guys Creme Glaze followed by Zymol Ital on my Fezza. Used it on other friends Italian cars and never disappoints. My pot of Ital is about 7 years old and still have half of it left.

Have a bit of a challenge with my black Porky. Have lots of work to do before wax stage but have bought Chemical Guys Black Light followed by Chemical Guys Black wax. Will update with pictures when finished. In the meantime, pics below of Fezza.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Juke, do you follow Todd Cooperider/Esoteric Detail on facebook?

What he has been doing with Ferraris lately is truly jaw dropping


----------



## Juke 360 (May 25, 2007)

I don't follow him on Facebook but I've seen some of his videos. Truly stunning work - wish I had that talent!!!!

Haven't posted on here in a while and I am actually so impressed with the level of work people post, guys like me who just love cleaning their cars without the god given talent of the pros.


----------



## Juke 360 (May 25, 2007)

Just started following him on Facebook


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Juke 360 said:


> I don't follow him on Facebook but I've seen some of his videos. Truly stunning work - wish I had that talent!!!!
> 
> Haven't posted on here in a while and I am actually so impressed with the level of work people post, guys like me who just love cleaning their cars without the god given talent of the pros.


Learn photography, its better than prep


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> you can think what you like and you do more then enough of that so call trolling yourself plenty threads where members having a discussion on wax or other products,Again on this thread you have given no help to the op at all. but that still doesn't answer why its so important to you?


Wow, the pot calls the kettle black. What's new. 



Kimo said:


> I take it seeing as you're very in active on here and having not been on for 3 months that someone was kind enough to message you and say someone disagrees with you?


The word is spelled "inactive" (one word, not two) and no, I wasn't notified by anyone. I drop by OFTEN and don't necessarily sign in all the time so again, you're wrong.



Kimo said:


> When I catch the time I'll watch all of your videos over and bullet point what I don't like yeah?


So basically, you couldn't name ONE thing in particular. That tells me that you were doing one thing when you posted.












Alex L said:


> ... In all seriousness though, by your logic I can think of two members here who hardly post yet they have more skill, knowledge, humility, mangnamity and respect than you or I can ever dream of. So please just chill and except everyone has different opinions to yours and it doesn't make their thoughts any less valid than yours !


I don't know what "mangnamity" is but there are enough people here who have been more than appreciative with what I have provided. If I was looking for everyone's respect, I would have never made any videos. I know that the haters are out there, especially when you're doing something right. :thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I've enjoyed lots of your videos thanks junkman


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Shh no tears, only dreams now:thumb:

Just be nice to people with a differing opinion to yours. stop with the tired BS and crap gifs of other peoples cars. 

And maybe, just maybe get along with everyone. If you didn't abuse and insult people so much there'd be less antagonistic post amongst everyone.

You're a grown man, maybe start acting like one. learn to read what people actually write, instead of your usual rhetoric of blah, blah, trolling, blah, blah, haters, blah, blah pictures of dubious Caitlyn Jenner type women :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Is it too late to add another vote for Glamour?:lol:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys, could we please keep this thread on topic as it seems to have gone off on a tangent lately.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I do apologize :thumb:

Anyway, on my old car the best ive seen is Angel Wax Dark Angel, just offered something id not seen on my car before. Trouble is on the new car it just doesn't look as good but Angel Wax Guardian does.

It seems Dans ODK wax is the winner and most recommended, and if I ever get a car with curves again might have to look in to it. maybe team it with a nice prewax cleanser/glaze to make it extra wet if durability isnt an issue. Polish Angel Escalate lotion would be my recommendation.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

turbosnoop said:


> I've enjoyed lots of your videos thanks junkman


Thank you mate. You are the people I keep going inside the garage for.



Alex L said:


> Shh no tears, only dreams now:thumb:
> 
> Just be nice to people with a differing opinion to yours. stop with the tired BS and crap gifs of other peoples cars.
> 
> ...


Wow, you REALLY are a hater! Thanks for the motivation to keep doing what I do! :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Kimo said:


> I take it seeing as you're very in active on here and having not been on for 3 months that someone was kind enough to message you and say someone disagrees with you?
> 
> When I catch the time I'll watch all of your videos over and bullet point what I don't like yeah?
> 
> ...


maybe this could bring us closer


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep up the good work Junkman,i know personally it's helped me and many a member:thumb:,and remember.....








.SJ.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes they are, yes they are! :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Kimo said:


> I take it seeing as you're very in active on here and having not been on for 3 months that *someone was kind enough to message you and say someone disagrees with you? *
> 
> I dont know who it is but you can put money on it that he will be promoting there products next week:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Any how back on topic,


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> maybe this could bring us closer


Even in the midst of all this fighting it's so lovely to see new friendships being formed :lol: :thumb:


----------

